# Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer



## codmaster (30. Juli 2010)

*Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Gruß,

vor kurzem ist meine XFX 4890 von uns gegangen und ich habe mir eine Sapphire 4890 gekauft. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass auf einmal die CPU wärmer als sonst ist. Vorher war sie im Idle bei Lüfterdrehzahl 30% immer bei ~44°C und jetzt ungefähr zehn Minuten nach dem Start schon bei 60°.
Außerdem kommt mir das so vor, als müsste jetzt die CPU alles machen. Ich hör Musik und wenn ich eine Webseite öffne wo viel geladen werden muss, setzt die Musik kurz aus (VLC 1.1.2.). Wenn ich Videos nicht im Fullscreen angucke ist Ton und Bild auch versetzt. Habe den neusten Treiber (ATI 10.7) drauf. Kann mir einer weiter helfen?
Hier mein System.

codmaster


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Kann sein das die Grafikkarte die Luft ins Gehäuse pustet und dadurch deine CPU wärmer macht.
Das passiert noch nicht mal selten 
Ein direktlink zur Grafikkarte wäre noch schön.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Kann schon sein, das die Sapphire mehr Abwärme ins Gehäuse verteilt. Aber das die CPU davon im idle gleich 14°C wärmer wird Hast du die hier:

SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD4890 - 1 GB DDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD4890 - 1 GB DDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 ???


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Aber echt wer kauft sich auch jettzt noch eine 4890 ^^


----------



## Goldfinger (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Aber echt wer kauft sich auch jettzt noch eine 4890 ^^


ICH! und jeder andere der keine 300€+ für eine GraKa ausgeben möchte.


----------



## codmaster (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*



facehugger schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, das die Sapphire mehr Abwärme ins Gehäuse verteilt. Aber das die CPU davon im idle gleich 14°C wärmer wird Hast du die hier:
> 
> SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD4890 - 1 GB DDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD4890 - 1 GB DDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 ???


hatta



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Aber echt wer kauft sich auch jettzt noch eine 4890 ^^


Benchmarks haben mir gezeigt, dass die einfach besser als die 5380 ist, die mir als Alternative angeboten wurde. Außerdem gibts von ATI nichts brauchbares in der Preisklasse, was besser als die 4890 ist...


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

5770 .....


----------



## Goldfinger (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Als ich vor ~ 2 Monaten vor der selben Wahl stand haben mir alle die 4890 empfohlen weil sie zwar kein DX11 beherscht dafür aber schneller ist und zu dem Zeitpunkt günstiger war.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Und einen höheren Stromverbrauch hat weil es ja allen egal ist ob wir (Menschen) in 200 Jahren oder in 2000 Jahren aussterben.........


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

La ne is klar wegen ein paar Watt sterben gleich alle aus ok....
Ich hab ne super idee Star_KillA wenn du weniger solchen mist schreiben würdest währen die paar W wieder rein und wir müssen nicht in 200 Jahren aussterben 

Also ich denke auch das die Karte mehr Hitze ins Case befördert. Vlt solltest du über ein paar Gehüse Lüfter nachdenken die etwas Airflow erzeugen.


----------



## codmaster (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Und einen höheren Stromverbrauch hat weil es ja allen egal ist ob wir (Menschen) in 200 Jahren oder in 2000 Jahren aussterben.........


lol?

Noch irgendwas produktives btw?


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Nur weil du keine Ahnung hast ...........
Welche Grafikkarte hast du nun ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Wiso mein Tipp und die sache passt  

Hast du schon gehäuse Lüfter ?


----------



## codmaster (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*



Goldfinger schrieb:


> Als ich vor ~ 2 Monaten vor der selben Wahl stand haben mir alle die 4890 empfohlen weil sie zwar kein DX11 beherscht dafür aber schneller ist und zu dem Zeitpunkt günstiger war.


genau das waren auch meine Gedankengänge



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch das die Karte mehr Hitze ins Case befördert. Vlt solltest du über ein paar Gehüse Lüfter nachdenken die etwas Airflow erzeugen.


Lol hab grad mal das Seitenteil aufgemacht. Gleich wieder 47°C - 50°C... So ein Mist. Hab eigentlich schon Gehäuse von Coolermaster mit zwei großen Lüftern. Kann ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit das Seitenteil aufhaben, zumal ich ja unbedingt einen SilentPC wollte und deswegen auch Sapphire mit Vapor-X gewählt habe...
Any Idea?


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Welches Coolermaster hast du?


----------



## codmaster (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Lol mittlerweile ganz schön schlecht bewertet worden: Cooler Master ATX Midi oN Sileo 500


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Da wirst du wohl nicht umhin kommen noch ein zwei Lüfter rei9n zu bauen. Und den Airflow etwas zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Bau doch einfach alles mit 120 mm Lüftern voll ^^
Am besten die Be Quiet Silent Wings


----------



## Rocksteak (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Oder schau im Roundup  nach^^


----------



## codmaster (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Auf Deutsch und dann noch How-To... Wie soll ich denn bitte noch größere Lüfter rein machen. Die Öffnung ist doch dann zu klein und die Schrauben passen nimmer. Bitte noch Link zu den Be Silent Wings. Danke euch schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Chimera (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Also befestigen ist kein Problem  Hab selber im 5,25" Schacht nen 92mm Lüfter angebracht, einfach mit Kabelbindern an der Blende befestigt (war für die heissen Tage). Für einige Gehäuse von CM gibt es auch optionale Seitenteile u.a. mit Window oder eben Lüfterfixierung.
Die etwas (unschönere) andere Art wäre sonst halt der Dremel. Damit liesse sich im Deckel ein entsprechendes Loch machen, Lüfter montieren und schon wird die Heizluft abgesogen. Aber eben, ist nicht so jedermanns Sache. Ooooder: wenn du an den PCI-Slots Bleche mit Luftlöchern hast, kannst du auch dort nen Lüfter so anbringen, dass er dort entweder Luft rausbläst oder ansaugt. Gäbe sonst noch die Alternative mit dem Halter von Scythe, welcher im PCI-Slot fixiert wird und mit 2x 80mm Lüftern auf die Graka bläst. Hat ich im alten Asus Case auch.
Möglichkeiten gäbe es viele, doch ob es effektiv mehr oder weniger bringt, dass ist wohl die Quizfrage.

PS: Gibt da auch noch die andere Lösung, auch mit dem PCI-Slot: ist ein Lüfter mit Tunnel (gibt es auch von Lian Li u.a.), der die Luft entweder raussaugt oder reinbläst.


----------



## codmaster (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*



Chimera schrieb:


> PS: Gibt da auch noch die andere Lösung, auch mit dem PCI-Slot: ist ein Lüfter mit Tunnel (gibt es auch von Lian Li u.a.), der die Luft entweder raussaugt oder reinbläst.


Also ich hab jetzt gelesen, dass die ziemlich laut sein sollen und nicht allzu viel bringen. Wie wäre es denn, wenn ich die GraKa einen Slot weiter unten rein mache und den Slot drüber so einen Slotkühler?


----------



## Chimera (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Also ich hatte den Halter unter der Karte und zusätzlich gelochte Slotblenden, so dass Kühlluft von hinten unten reingesogen wurde und der Grakakühler mehr kühle Luft bekam. Ob es nun von oben nen ähnlichen Effekt hat, müsste man ausprobieren.
Der Kama Stay ist übrigens besser als der Slot Rafter, weil man vorallem grössere Lüfter dranmachen kann. Am Slot Rafter gehen nur 80mm Lüfter, am Kama 120mm. Zudem hat er ne Lüftersteuerung dran, kann man also noch selber regeln.
Punkto dem Lian Li "Sauger", gäbe da noch den externen: Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.. Der wäre auch ne Option, wenn man Platz dafür hat.


----------



## codmaster (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Hab jetzt den Kama Stay bestellt und noch zwei RASURBO Basic Silent 120. ******* hab aber grad gesehen, dass beim Kama Stay schon ein Lüfter dabei ist^^ However... Dann bau ich den einen wo anders ein.

Hab außerdem grad mal noch die GraKa einen Slot weiter unten reingebaut und hab gleich 10°C eingesparrt. CPU läuft jetzt bei offenem Seitenteil und 30% Lüfterleistung mit 43°C was schon wieder sehr gut ist. Na mal schauen wie es dann mit Zusatzlüftung ist.

Gruß!


----------



## Chimera (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Jo, der Kama hat so nen flachen Lüfter dabei, den man an der Steuerung an der Slotblende regeln kann. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob man ihn ausstecken kann oder ob er fix an der Steuerung angeschlossen ist.


----------



## TheReal1604 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Hey Codmaster,

wäre es möglich das du ein bis zwei Bilder von deinem Pc (also innenleben..) hochlädst? 

Ich denke das wäre erstmal die beste idee .

Lg,

Real


----------



## codmaster (1. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Hey Codmaster,
> 
> wäre es möglich das du ein bis zwei Bilder von deinem Pc (also innenleben..) hochlädst?
> 
> ...


Kann mir jemand noch ganz schnell einen guten Lüfter für meine CPU empfehlen? Ganz wichtig ist, dass er leise ist und mir die CPU aber trotzdem im Idle gut kühlt. Aussehen und so ist mir nicht wichtig!
sysProfile: ID: 110812 - codmaster


----------



## Chimera (1. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Günstig oder teuer? Günstig und brauchbare wäre der Coolermaster Hyper TX3. Verwend ich auf nem i5-750 und hab sehr gute Tempis, obwohl er nur mit nem 92mm Lüfter kühlt  Idle 28/25/28/26 und Last je nachdem um die 48-50 Grad (je nachdem). Etwas grössere Brocken wären Scythe Mugen/Yasya, Prolimatech Megahalems, Coolermaster V6/V6 GT, etc. Hat hier im Forum nen guten Thread zu div. Kühlern, ein Blick lohnt sich


----------



## codmaster (1. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Joa will mit jetzt den Groß Clockner kaufen. Der hat sehr gute Eigenschaften und ist auch schön leise (17db). Und das für 30€. Die 15,7cm krieg ich auch noch grade so in mein Gehäuse rein^^


----------



## Wincenty (2. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Mach dir nix draus - ich habe in einem A+ El Daiblo Advance zugedröhnt mit Lüftern habe ich bei meiner 4890 im Idle eine Temp von 58° bei 1290RPM  - woglgemerkt Retailcooler und die CPU (955BE mit CoolerMaster Gemin II 6Pipe und 2 1200RPM Lüftern) hat 39°


----------



## TheReal1604 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Wie auf den Bildern schön zu erkennen, solltest du dir mal einen Kopf über dein Kabelmanagement machen, so wie die da drin hängen behindern die nur den Luftstrom .

Das mit dem Groß Glockner ist eine sehr gute idee, der neue Kühler wird einiges bringen denke ich.. im Gegensatz zum Boxed.

Lg,

Real

Edit: Ich habe mir gerade mal die beiden Grafikkarten angeschaut.

Mir ist dabei aufgefallen das die Sapphire ihre Abwärme nicht aus dem Gehäuse transportiert (wie deine alte XFX..) sondern eher noch darin verteilt und genau da wird dein Problem liegen.. Nun brauchst du nen ordentlichen airflow (von unten vorne nach "oben" hinten..).


----------



## codmaster (2. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Wie kann ich denn das Kabelproblem lösen? Mich stört das auch.
Mal gucken was der neue Slotlüfter so bringt....


----------



## Star_KillA (2. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Die Kabel mit Kabelbinder zusammen machen und hinterm Mainboardtray verlgegen.
Wenn das nicht geht Löcher in die Wand Bohren oder Dremeln und dann halt den Kabelbinder da fixieren


----------



## codmaster (4. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Ja toll. Und wo soll ich jetzt meine zwei Lüfter anschließen. Da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht. Auf dem Mainboard ist irgendwie garnichts mehr frei. Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Chimera (4. August 2010)

*AW: Nach GraKa-Wechsel CPU plötzlich heißer*

Gibt ne coole Sache, die nennt sich Kabelbinderklebesockel  Gibt es u.a. im Baumarkt oder Conrad für wenig Geld. Hab selber diese anstelle des Kabelmanagments vom Midgard angebracht und hab so alle Kabel sauber an der Gehäusewand mit Bindern festgezurrt.


----------

